# Diesel 1/2 ton for this year



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2013/02/its-official-ram-1500-to-get-v6-ecodiesel.html#more
hopefully it is more reliable than the previous Jeep diesel
cool that they are coming back


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

If Dodge can keep the upgrade at app. $5K,it will sell itself.Can't understand why GM never has used their partner Isuzu for a small diesel in a pickup.Had a 4 banger in a 81 Chevette that got 55 mpg!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Good mileage ratings if they are accurate, but much less HP and about the same TQ as a hemi. My next truck will be a 3/4 diesel, but that's because I want 600-800 foot pounds. Other than mileage, I don't see an advantage to getting their half-ton diesel.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

^^^ No disrespect, but that right there shows that most people don't understand the benefits of a diesel. Why worry about HP numbers? Torque vs economy alone is what makes it better. The average guy isn't worried about getting stop light to stop light faster. He's wanting to occasionally pull his boat to the lake, or haul a small load of wood or something. 

You realize your HP is why your hemi is lucky to get 10MPG right? You also realize that the supposed original king of all diesels, the 12V Cummins was only 165 hp, right? 240HP is nothing to bash, especially in the package it's wrapped in IMO. That's plenty of HP to pass someone in the fast lane. And don't worry, I'm sure there's already a tuner in the works to "fix" that if it's so necessary.


----------



## BladeBlowBucket (Feb 6, 2013)

Dodge was talking the big talk just a few yrs ago about using the Mercedes inline 5 cyl in the 1/2 ton p/u, like they did in the Sprinter vans, I seen one the other day in the Mercedes equivalent to that and it was a V-6, the guy said power was great and huge fuel milage too.

But that but that was when Daimler was a big player with Chryco ...… I guess it comes down to $$$$$


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

Beginning in third-quarter 2013, Ram will offer a small-displacement diesel for its half-ton line of trucks. The 2014 Ram 1500 will offer a new, 3.0-liter EcoDiesel engine, mated with the eight-speed TorqueFlite automatic transmission.

“Truck owners have been emphatically asking for it, and Ram will be the only manufacturer to offer a diesel powertrain in the half-ton segment with the 2014 Ram 1500 EcoDiesel,” said Fred Diaz, President and CEO — Ram Truck Brand and Chrysler de Mexico, Chrysler Group LLC.

“The Ram 1500 with 3.0-liter V-6 turbo EcoDiesel and TorqueFlite eight-speed transmission deliver on the demands of truckers by providing best-in-class torque, fuel economy and range," said Diaz. "There’s no doubt that being the only truck manufacturer to offer this game changing technology will provide Ram with a competitive advantage.”

The new 3.0-liter V-6 EcoDiesel offers emissions that are 60 percent less than those produced by diesel powertrains 25 years ago. Ram’s newest turbo diesel engine is manufactured by VM Motori, a Chrysler Group diesel engine supplier since 1992.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

got-h2o;1598001 said:


> ^^^ No disrespect, but that right there shows that most people don't understand the benefits of a diesel. Why worry about HP numbers? Torque vs economy alone is what makes it better. The average guy isn't worried about getting stop light to stop light faster. He's wanting to occasionally pull his boat to the lake, or haul a small load of wood or something.
> 
> You realize your HP is why your hemi is lucky to get 10MPG right? You also realize that the supposed original king of all diesels, the 12V Cummins was only 165 hp, right? 240HP is nothing to bash, especially in the package it's wrapped in IMO. That's plenty of HP to pass someone in the fast lane. And don't worry, I'm sure there's already a tuner in the works to "fix" that if it's so necessary.


Couldn't have said it better myself. You don't buy a diesel for horsepower, you buy it for torque. Good post.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Sounds good to me, I would buy one for my personal run around truck if the price wasn't off the charts.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

All diesels took a big hit in milage when DPFs became law . And ALL aftermarket kits that delete them have become against the the law. Still their better than gas anyday.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

That would make a good lawn crew truck if the engine turns out to be reliable


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

got-h2o;1598001 said:


> ^^^ No disrespect, but that right there shows that most people don't understand the benefits of a diesel. Why worry about HP numbers? Torque vs economy alone is what makes it better. The average guy isn't worried about getting stop light to stop light faster. He's wanting to occasionally pull his boat to the lake, or haul a small load of wood or something.
> 
> You realize your HP is why your hemi is lucky to get 10MPG right? You also realize that the supposed original king of all diesels, the 12V Cummins was only 165 hp, right? 240HP is nothing to bash, especially in the package it's wrapped in IMO. That's plenty of HP to pass someone in the fast lane. And don't worry, I'm sure there's already a tuner in the works to "fix" that if it's so necessary.


No disrespect taken, but if you read my post completely and not just key in on the one statement about HP, you see that my point in wanting a diesel is because I want gobs of torque, and while this half-ton one will have (a little) more torque than a hemi, it's not enough for me to warrant spending a lot more money for a comparable amount of TQ, and far less HP. Bottom line is, in going to a diesel, I don't want to "give up" anything, HP or TQ, and if you're paying a premium for it you shouldn't have to. Bottom line is, I want a heavier duty truck than my current half-ton. The diesel in the half-ton may end up being a decent one, but the truck itself will fall apart around it because it's such light-duty, so I don't see a purpose for it after considering what the package will cost you at the dealership. The whole reason for buying a diesel is huge amounts of torque, better mileage, and longevity. And you're still not going to get the longevity out of the half-ton unless you're spending a bunch more money replacing parts on it than you will on a HD.

And not to be a smart-ass either, but my hemi gets 15 in town and 19-20 on the highway, so it's not that bad.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Harleyjeff;1599034 said:


> No disrespect taken, but if you read my post completely and not just key in on the one statement about HP, you see that my point in wanting a diesel is because I want gobs of torque, and while this half-ton one will have (a little) more torque than a hemi, it's not enough for me to warrant spending a lot more money for a comparable amount of TQ, and far less HP. Bottom line is, in going to a diesel, I don't want to "give up" anything, HP or TQ, and if you're paying a premium for it you shouldn't have to. Bottom line is, I want a heavier duty truck than my current half-ton. The diesel in the half-ton may end up being a decent one, but the truck itself will fall apart around it because it's such light-duty, so I don't see a purpose for it after considering what the package will cost you at the dealership. The whole reason for buying a diesel is huge amounts of torque, better mileage, and longevity. And you're still not going to get the longevity out of the half-ton unless you're spending a bunch more money replacing parts on it than you will on a HD.
> 
> And not to be a smart-ass either, but my hemi gets 15 in town and 19-20 on the highway, so it's not that bad.


A diesel half ton i hope there not serious i would not consider that a 2500 is all around better. Towing capabilities.larger brakes. Larger payload oh and i agree hp is not always better I could not aford a diesel
so i bought a 2500 v10 for the torque and the milage is not as bad as my 1500 both trucks plowed for 8
Hours the v8 used 3/4 of gas while the v10 used just under half a tank p.s it was heavy wet snow


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Better for your personal needs it seems, not an all around better truck for the general market.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

got-h2o;1611281 said:


> Better for your personal needs it seems, not an all around better truck for the general market.


Lets see how it squats loaded there goes your stability i could see it only for fuel economy and thats about it


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Again, your needs. You're getting upset over nothing. You own a V10 truck; no offense but you're not going to school me on what a truck is capable of. I have a fleet full of mostly one tons and all are diesels. I'd love to have one of these trucks for running around and for doing light work. I have trucks that would laugh at this truck's capabilities, but I wouldn't attempt to do the same job with it either. No one said they're a big bad truck, but they have a certain appeal to quite a large market IMO. Just b/c it isn't big and bad enough for you doesn't make it worthless.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

rjigto4oje;1611301 said:


> Lets see how it squats loaded there goes your stability i could see it only for fuel economy and thats about it


Why are you talking about overloading? Overloading has nothing to do with this thread.

Perhaps you think diesel fuel can only be used for more power. Overloading has nothing to do with that either; ratings are set for braking, stability, and sometimes for a manufacturer's doubts about parts failing that they don't want to replace under warranty. Most modern trucks could haul/tow the same weight just as safely with half the power (and old trucks did).

Anyway, that entire discussion is irrelevant to this. Sure, half-tons are more capable for hauling and towing than ever before, but that's not how people actually use them. Half tons are mostly used for hauling groceries and kids, which is economy car work. A baby diesel helps make a half ton pickup a more efficient and environmentally-friendly economy car than it was before. I know that sounds scary but I promise it won't come to your garage and rape your engine.

It will, in fact, help you, and here's how: C-A-F-E (Corporate Average Fuel Economy, not sure why it gets censored without the hyphens) is a government regulation requiring a manufacturer's entire truck fleet (and, separately, its entire car fleet) to meet certain fuel economy standards *on average*. If you want to buy the huge, heavy, powerful vehicle because you need it to do stuff and don't care about fuel economy, then *you want the grocery-getter trucks to be more efficient because that means YOUR truck can be LESS efficient!*

*For every 25MPG truck they sell, they get to sell one more 12MPG truck.*


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

I hope they keep it simple and cheap to buy, the last thing they need to do is start a hp and tq war that the 3/4& 1 tons are in.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

got-h2o;1611349 said:


> Again, your needs. You're getting upset over nothing. You own a V10 truck; no offense but you're not going to school me on what a truck is capable of. I have a fleet full of mostly one tons and all are diesels. I'd love to have one of these trucks for running around and for doing light work. I have trucks that would laugh at this truck's capabilities, but I wouldn't attempt to do the same job with it either. No one said they're a big bad truck, but they have a certain appeal to quite a large market IMO. Just b/c it isn't big and bad enough for you doesn't make it worthless.


im not upset or trying to trash a diesel by any means you know as well as i do that people are always trying to push there rigs to the limit your right its a great grocery getter and a light duty truck i prefer a 3/4 for plowing ang hauling but that's my opinion when I buy a diesel it'll be used for mainly plowing and hauling occasionally my haul some groceries


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Diesel and an 8 speed trans. This will be a nice "torquey" truck.


----------

